# Relabelers in the OC (California)?



## coolnammy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm based out of Southern California (Irvine more specifically), and I was wondering if anyone was willing to share their contacts for relabeling in Orange County. I know TSC Apparel does relabeling, but from what the rep told me, I have to order the shirts through them before they get printed on.

My shirts are already ordered and printed on, so now I am trying to go through the relabeling process. (Back when our company was based in norcal, we always did relabeling last). I am also looking for a service that will not just do necktags, but will also sew tags to the sleeves and along the bottom of the shirt.

If anyone knows any good relabeling services, please let me know! I'll make sure to mention your name/company


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Try Rogen Studio, although they're not in the OC. Duarte, CA

Label Factory | Clothing Label | Clothing Fabric Printed Labels


----------

